
Why Most Blockchain Projects Are Bullshit - Dwolb
https://medium.com/helloitsmagic/why-most-blockchain-projects-are-bullshit-2e3918439270
======
benstr
HAH! So true.

"I refer to this as the MySQL Test—if your project can be implemented in MySQL
it’s probably a bullshit blockchain project."

